# '82 Cavalier - 33 years young!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

They say you can’t go back again. However, that’s not entirely true when it comes to modelling! There’s always a chance to take another run at a kit that you might have botched up in your younger years. For me, such a kit is, of course, a loser car! In this case, it’s the MPC 1982 Cavalier!

Sure, you’re thinking that the Cavalier may not be worth re-doing, right? Well, as a car, you might not be wrong on that, but it’s a neat kit of a very important car. The Cavalier nameplate solidered on for a long time, and it’s one of those cars that literally seemed to be everywhere back in the day. 

Check out my take on this “New for ‘82” Chevy and tell me what you think. If it makes you remember how bad things got, then I’ve done my job! 

https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/cars/125-mpc-1982-cavalier/


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Great looking build sir :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this ! Your builds are never disappointing. I love these old so called "loser cars" as much as you do. And as always you have done an excellent job. 
I like how you gave the interior a sort of dirty look. It makes it look more real. Because often was the case with these cars that they were driven daily as work cars and/or grocery getters. And the interiors showed the wear, tear, and dirt bad. Especially in tan. But as always your detailing is superb ! I even took notice that you made the windshield washer fluid tank appear to have fluid in it :thumbsup:

These cars may have made it onto the "loser car" list. But I remember seeing a great number of them back in the day. And they were something a bit "different".
I was glad you mentioned the Pontiac version of this. Before I read that part, I was scratching my head and thinking that there was a Pontiac version. Though I wasn't 100% sure.

I too always liked the MPC kits. It seemed that nearly all of them had options for building stock, street, or custom versions. And spare parts were always good to have for other builds.
And I also miss the days when you could buy a new car and a model of it at the same time. I wish it was that way again.

But again, thanks for sharing this build. As always they are a blast from the past for me.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys!

You're right that when they came out, the Cavaliers were a bit different, especially the pointy-nosed one like I built. They had a bit more flare and pizzazz than an Escort or Omni, and given that there was a J-Car in so many flavours of GM-ness always helps!

I really wish they still made ktis of the "everyday" cars too. It would be nice to have a kit of a Fusion, or a Dart or a Mazda 3... something you see everywhere that really speaks to the time, not just Mustangs, Vettes and Camaros. 

MPC kits are my favourite brand for cars. When I see one, even if it's not a car I care about, I'm almost compelled to buy it, just for the spares!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Very clean build. I have some old weird cars in my collection too!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Very clean build. I have some old weird cars in my collection too!


Thanks for the compliment!

What kind of losers and weirdos do you have?


----------



## funeralxempire (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks good. Now you need a Vauxhall Cavalier to go with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

You did a nice job !!!!. I still remember seeing them on the road..... kinda not good memories... hehehe... are you planning to built the Z24......


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Man, I'd love one of the Vauxhalls! Do they even make a kit of one of those?

I don't think there is a Z-24 in the hatchback for these years, is there? I only remember it later, and on the coupes. 

I'm glad that this old beater is resonating, for good or bad, with people, too!

I remember my neighbour's brand new J-2000 hatchback. It was like a Trans Am to them! Well, it was styled a bit like the '77 in front and the '80 in back...

I sure wish there was a J-2000 kit too!


----------

